
Your smartphone is putting a unique fingerprint on every photo - tkschneider
https://gcn.com/articles/2017/12/19/smartphone-authentication-prnu.aspx
======
londons_explore
CMOS image sensors have lots of per pixel variation due to errors in the
manufacturing processes. Examples are the "dark current", which causes
patterns sometimes in images. Thats corrected for in software by all modern
cameras.

99.5% accurate suggests successfully isolating 8 bits of device-specific data
from a couple of megabytes of image data.

It is no surprise whatsoever that the basic corrections done on the images
leave behind at least 8 bits of entropy.

------
tfmatt
I'll be looking forward to the 2018 Network and Distributed Systems Security
Conference? Would this method work after compression is applied to the pics??

